# Fried Green Tomatoes



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Daughter gave us some green tomatoes for her garden so I made Fried Green Tomatoes last night. Never made the before cause unless you grow tomatoes there aren't any green one available. I use a recipe from Fanny Flagg's "Whistlestop Cafe" cookbook. They were delicious a definite do again. Here's my question, 'What is it about the South and self-rising flour". Not easy to find here and I've only seen it in 2 lb. bags. Of course it's against my "religion" to buy that small amount of most anything. I was raised on AP flour, baking powder and soda. I've been out of BP for a good while and use a ratio of 2:1 Cream of tartar which I have a couple lb. of and soda, I have a 7/12 lb.? bag, to substitute. Fortunately the store we shop at had small bags of self-rising flour.
I have the CT for canning, pickling, that fluffy stuff on pies-can't spell it well enough for spellchecker to fix. The soda for baking and cleaning. Get that large bag of Arm and Hammer Baking Soda in Pool Supplies at WM, same stuff and much, much cheaper than the small boxes in the grocery section. You may never need to buy more.

BTW, the fried batter was outrageously good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No pics??? didn’t happen!

Self Rising is readily available here.
Just make your own its easy.
Did you make aioli to go with it?









Self-Rising Flour
 

Self-rising flour is easy to make at home with this 3-ingredient recipe. Mix up extra and store it in an airtight container for future baking projects.




www.allrecipes.com





Here‘s my fried green tomatoes with aioli sauce.









Fried Green Tomatoes


They are yummy...:yes: Slice them Salt them dredge in flour Then egg wash Then breadcrumbs Then fry them I used 1/2 Italian flavored and 1/2 planko breadcrumbs




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> AP





wooleybooger said:


> BP





wooleybooger said:


> CT


?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> No pics??? didn’t happen!
> 
> Self Rising is readily available here.
> Just make your own its easy.
> ...


Yeah I know how to make self rising flour, just don't do it and I'd forgotten about your thread. No, no pics, only had 3 tomatoes and they almost didn't make it to the table.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

allow me, I speak Wooley 
All Purpose
Baking Powder 
Cream of Tarter


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I would not buy large amounts of baking powder or soda, it loses it effectiveness in a year or so.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

rjniles said:


> I would not buy large amounts of baking powder or soda, it loses it effectiveness in a year or so.


I keep mine in the fridge, and I keep my yeast in the freezer - lasts for years.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I keep my bag of soda closed and in the storeroom inside the house, been there 5 years, still good. 3 unopened 1lb. bags of yeast in the same storeroom on a shelf. Opened bags in 4oz. jars, 3 in the freezer 1 in the frig. Never a problem. Storage conditions count.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I never cared for fried green tomatoes but must people I know love them. Funny story: My younger brother (R.I.P.) loved them. We were at lunch one day and he ordered some. They are usually quite hot when they come out to the table. He picked one up and was trying to bite a piece off with his teeth and the tomato slid out of the crust and fell flat against his chin. My other brother and I almost fell out of our chairs laughing at him.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Substitutes for baking powder. Keep in mind that some of these can change the flavor profile of your product which may or may not be a bad thing.









10 Handy Substitutes for Baking Powder


Baking powder adds volume and lightens the texture of baked goods. But if you're out, don't worry — here are 10 great substitutes for baking powder.




www.healthline.com


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Around here its self rising flour mainly because of biscuits. Purists don't use it. Home cooks do in the south. All they need is a wetting agent (milk I guess) and some lard or shortening to make biscuits. I'm telling you "if it ain't easy" they ain't making it.
I finally convinced my wife that I needed a blank slate when I use flour.
She rarely cooks so it was not all that big of a deal for her. But I bet if she made biscuits she would be muttering about me.
I keep AP and bread flour on hand. I just bought my first bag of rice flour for my beer batter. It really does make the difference I have learned.


----------

